# Transformadores de radio frecuencia de 4.5MHz



## carlosherrera (Dic 1, 2012)

Hola soy nuevo en esto de la electronica y estoy buscando un transformador de RF para un circuito que estoy haciendo, lo unico que dice es que es de 4.5MHz y que puedo poner cualquiera que se adapte siempre que tenga un capacitor conectado. Me podrias ayudar a identificarlos pues no he encontrado nada de esto. Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## morta (Dic 1, 2012)

podrías poner el esquemático del circuito?, quizás una bobina de FI de audio de un televisor viejo te sirva.


----------



## tiago (Dic 2, 2012)

carlosherrera dijo:


> Hola soy nuevo en esto de la electronica y estoy buscando un transformador de RF para un circuito que estoy haciendo, lo unico que dice es que es de 4.5MHz y que puedo poner cualquiera que se adapte siempre que tenga un capacitor conectado. Me podrias ayudar a identificarlos pues no he encontrado nada de esto. Muchas gracias de antemano.



carlosherrera, mira por *aqui* y publica tu circuito para poder hacerse una idea de la aplicación de dicho transformador.

Saludos


----------



## carlosherrera (Dic 2, 2012)

El circuito que estoy montando es el clasico de Pablin "Transmisor de TV Doméstico", pero tengo problema con el transformador de RF, pues no se donde encontrarlo.


----------



## juantopo (Abr 10, 2013)

Hola, yo igual tengo el mismo problema ya que no se si el transformador tenga que contruirlo o puedo utilizar uno como los que se emplean para hacer fuente de alimentacion para lo que todavian quieren la imagen aqui les paso el link

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/video/tvtx2/index.htm

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/video/tvtx2/circuito.gif

Solo dice que este sintoniando a 4.5 Mhz pero mi dudas son

se puede comprar y como lo pides?
en caso de que no , como se pude construir uno y con que materiales? .soy de Mexico


----------



## miguelus (Abr 10, 2013)

Buenos días juantopo

Supongo que el sistema de TV empleado en Mexico es el NTSC, pues bien, en ese sistema la frecuencia de la FI de Audio es de 4,5Mhz.
Mira en alguna placa de un TV en desuso, busca la parte de FI de Audio, quizás  puedas recuperar un Transformado de RF.
Si no es así y como último recurso te lo tendrás que fabricar, pero esto puede ser un problema ya que dependerá del tipo de nucleo que encuentres, de su forma, del tipo de material... ect.

Por Internet hay un programa, el Ring Core Calculator, es gratuíto y muy indicado para calcular todo tipo de Bobinas y Circuitos Resosnantes.

Sal U2


----------



## crimson (Abr 10, 2013)

Y en el Foro un tutorial para utilizarlo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/hacer-bobinas-mini-ring-cc-42430/
Saludos C


----------



## juantopo (Abr 10, 2013)

Muchas gracias miguelus. Me gustaria debatir un cierto punto, es obvio que el transmisor de tv en el cual estoy trabajando es totalmente analogico pero habra alguno en internet que sea digital?, ademas he encontrado por internet dos diagramas de transmisor de tv, uno con un LM1889 (en mi pais no esta disponible este integrado pero una vez que ahorre lo comprare en e-bay) y otro con un MC1374, ambos son moduladores de Tv pero estos dos diagramas que usan cada integrado pueden considerarse como un transmisor digital de TV? en caso de que sea asi por que?. 

Muy aparte del tema si alguien podria compartir algun diagrama de transmisor digital (para probarlos con las teles de nuevas generaciones ).



Solo una cosa , en el PCB  http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/video/tvtx2/pcb-comp.gif

donde dice S1, verdad que es una entrada para un adaptador de voltaje en caso de no necesitar baterias?
Saludos


----------



## miguelus (Abr 10, 2013)

Buenos días juantopo.

Lo primero es que no conocía ninguno de estos dos CI. 

Por lo que he visto el LM1189 es un modulador para TV, en principio solo podrás utilizarlo para emitir una señal Monocroma (Blanco y negro), si necesitas emitir en color, tienes que utilizar las entradas de diferencia de color, R-Y, B-Y, Pines 2 y 4. Estas señales, salvo en algunas Consolas, normalmente no están disponibles.

El  MC1374 hace prácticamente lo mismo, pero solo necesita la señal de Video Compuesto y la señal de Audio por lo que es más fácil de utilizar.

Una solución, que yo he empleado en alguna ocasión, es aprovechar el modulador de algún antiguo reproductor de Video, estos equipos disponen de un pequeño módulo que transmite la señal de Video por un canal de TV, en Europa era habitual que la salida la realizara en UHF.

En cuanto a tu pregunta acerca de S1, S1 es el interruptor ON/OFF

Sal U2


----------

